# Some Fun Water Activities From Tahiti.......



## Dave Hadden (Jun 4, 2012)

Next time you think you're brave remember these guys. 

'Course they may simply be crazy instead of brave too I suppose. LOL

TEAHUPOO Mega Swell Unbelievably Massive Waves - YouTube


Use full screen and have volume on for best viewing.

Take care.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 4, 2012)

Those guys on the jet ski's should be jumping those waves or ride right into it.


----------

